# Methanodrol



## justin22 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anyone knw abuot methanodrol sorry if its a stuiped q. i used search and nuttin came up i even searched google???????so if u knw anything abut it then it would be great to let me knw thanks


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

Are you thinking of anadrol? http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catanadrol.htm


----------



## justin22 (Nov 1, 2004)

nope take a look at this http://www.anabolicsource.com/CRE-X3.html look at the cre-x3


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 1, 2004)

Creatine!


----------



## justin22 (Nov 1, 2004)

so its just flat out plan creatine wit cre ester or w.e..i took cex and it worked pretty good.. im only 14 that methandro or w.e aint gonna hurt me?


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

Creatine ethyl ester, tricreatine malate, and creatine anhydrous.

Dont buy from that site, its crazy overpriced. Buy this stuff. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/hp/creatine.html

Its cheap and works great. Mix it with grape juice.


----------



## justin22 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for your help but i still have no answer on what* methanodrol is?*


----------



## nunya53 (Nov 3, 2004)

I received the same brochure in the mail from SDI.  Not very clear on what it is.


Nunya


----------



## ZECH (Nov 3, 2004)

It's an anabolic substrate, probably nothing more than creative marketing to get your money.


----------

